# automount and mountpoints hierarchy



## SchwarzerVossatka (Aug 28, 2016)

Hello. I've googled for this particular problem with no luck, so I guess, it belongs here.

I have two machines with FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE. On the first machine, called ressurected, I export 2 zfs filesystems. This is content of /etc/zfs/exports

```
# !!! DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE MANUALLY !!!

/home/shared    -network 192.168.21/24 
/home/shared/pictures   -network 192.168.21/24
```
On the other machine, called vonbraun, I use automount/autofs to get access to nfs exports.
I use a special "-hosts" map, mounted to /net (default configuration).

I can access /net/ressurected/home/shared, but not /home/ressurected/home/shared/pictures (it appears as an empty directory). Can I mount the second filesystem too, preserving the hierarchy?

Now I have to use my own map auto_ressurected, here it is:

```
shared          ressurected:/home/shared
pictures        ressurected:/home/shared/pictures
```
and can access to both filesystems as /ressurected/shared and /ressurected/pictures, but not as /ressurected/shared/pictures. Any ideas how I can preserve the mountpoints hierarchy? Thanks


----------

